# new Xfbdev (on EFI)

## Elv13

Hi,

Kudo to the gentoo team to have a xorg working without udev and hal, it is getting rare! But I have an issue with the little brother of Xorg, Xfbdev. I have EFI accelerated hardware, so for 2D, I don't need any driver, it is why Xfbdev is normally perfect for me. But I just installed gentoo and emerged xorg-server with kdrive support, as I did many time in the past, but now Xfbdev does not see my mouse and keyboard. They are in /dev/input/mice as exected. I don't use udev to save 4 second of boot time and because I don't need it. My boot time is currently of 7 second on a 5400rpm hard drive with Xfbdev and 12 with Xorg using the fbdev driver. I would really like to have Xfbdev working corrently. Does anyone here have it working? Or if you have 10 minute to spare, trying to emerge xorg-server with the kdrive use flag to see if I am the only one with this problem.

*I had BIOS emulation before, I don't use it anymore, I don't know if it is related, Xorg work fine after all.

EDIT: Solved, the ebuilt is just broken, I compiled it manually and it work.

----------

## M

Hi, I also want to use Xfbdev on my t20 laptop. I have now xorg with savage driver but I want to try lighter xserver.

I have the same problem with keyboard and mouse not functioning, I tried to use -mouse mouse, -mouse evdev,,/dev/input/event etc. etc. but nothing works.

Do you know maybe what could be wrong with ebuild? I will try to compile manually when I get home but I would prefer to fix the ebuild instead. It is hard to find some info, many links are for kdrive from xfree project, but xorg removed all other servers (Xvesa, Xsavage...) and all that is left is Xfbdev. It starts almost instantly but without mouse and keyboard  :Sad: 

I also emerged xf86-input-mouse and keyboard and recompiled xorg-server, are those drivers have anything to do with Xfbdev?

----------

## M

Ok, I have now a working Xfbdev server, I added these options in ebuild: --enable-kdrive-kbd --enable-kdrive-mouse --enable-kdrive-evdev . But it is a lot slower than xorg with savage driver and no xv (can I have it somehow?). I tried also with savagefb framebuffer instead of vesafb but not much difference.

I think distros like dsl and slitaz use Xvesa, I will try some of those distros to compare and maybe will look to hack old kdrive ebuild and try with Xvesa.

----------

